# Bank fishing for eyes



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

I will be in Florence Kentucky working for a week starting Friday. I was wondering if there is any chance I could hook into some eyes from shore on either the KY or OH side of the river, or will I just be wasting my time? Any spots worth hitting in this area? Never fished the Ohio so not sure what to expect, any info appreciated.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Look for the nearest dam and go there. Saugers saugeye and walleye below all of them. Look for eddies and dropoffs


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Might give one a try at night. How about the concrete pier area in front of the Ohio river trial and next to yeatmans cove? That will be a short drive and looks easy to access, will this area produce any fish?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure myself man Im in Columbus an just last year started hitting the big river.
If there's bait/current breaks there's a posiblilty.
Keep bottom contact with jig and twisters an you'll know shortly.
I also should of mentioned feeder creeks can be money to and/or the mouths of them. Really the key is bait.is yeatmans cove an actual cove? If so the up river point should have a current break an worth trying. An the back of the cove if accessible and if bait is present might hold some to an is worth a shot for saug fish an crappie/bass.
Find the bait find the fish.....


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not sure myself man Im in Columbus an just last year started hitting the big river.
> If there's bait/current breaks there's a posiblilty.
> Keep bottom contact with jig and twisters an you'll know shortly.
> I also should of mentioned feeder creeks can be money to and/or the mouths of them. Really the key is bait.is yeatmans cove an actual cove? If so the up river point should have a current break an worth trying. An the back of the cove if accessible and if bait is present might hold some to an is worth a shot for saug fish an crappie/bass.
> Find the bait find the fish.....


Nah yeatmans cove is a park. I'm just looking at google maps and pointing out landmarks I can see with obvious access to the river. I'm in Columbus as well and usually fish the scioto for saugeye. I'll keep an eye out for current breaks and might hit a feeder creek. Thanks for the info man.


----------



## saugerdaddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> I will be in Florence Kentucky working for a week starting Friday. I was wondering if there is any chance I could hook into some eyes from shore on either the KY or OH side of the river, or will I just be wasting my time? Any spots worth hitting in this area? Never fished the Ohio so not sure what to expect, any info appreciated.


You will be less than an hour from the Markland dam in Florence Indiana. There is a small park there with tons of bank access to the river. I've caught sauger there in the past. Not sure if they've moved in for the winter yet, but it would be worth the 40 min drive to find out.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> Nah yeatmans cove is a park. I'm just looking at google maps and pointing out landmarks I can see with obvious access to the river. I'm in Columbus as well and usually fish the scioto for saugeye. I'll keep an eye out for current breaks and might hit a feeder creek. Thanks for the info man.


IF,,, I had a whole week fishing off of the OR bank, like every evening/ night,,,,,,, I'd be searching out a bunch of the little feeders,,, specially after, OR during high water.
You wouldn't believe how SMALL of a feeder 'hole' would work!
Here's a map link, & a 'spot' I'd try. It should be close enough to you.

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.0507307,-84.4938842,327m/data=!3m1!1e3


Slow dragging Jigs & powerbait twisters,,,, slip bobber & a big shiner along the shorline,,,, slip egg, 8" 12" leader & 4"-5" live bait at the mouth.
I'll PM you a couple'a pics,,,,, check out the size of the feeders,,,,, lol, more ideas. ;>)


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Doboy said:


> IF,,, I had a whole week fishing off of the OR bank, like every evening/ night,,,,,,, I'd be searching out a bunch of the little feeders,,, specially after, OR during high water.
> You wouldn't believe how SMALL of a feeder 'hole' would work!
> Here's a map link, & a 'spot' I'd try. It should be close enough to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Great info. I'll definitely give that a try, it will be close to where I'm staying. Hopefully I get enough time between work to give it a good shot!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Garica Ward (May 13, 2016)

Go nearest ponds..


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Access to mark land dam is on Indiana side. I believe ky license is good off the bank on the main river, not tribs. Mouths of larger creeks are good in fall. Fish a silver buddy, Hopkins spoons, jig and minnow, swim baits.


----------



## Dolla513 (Jul 20, 2016)

RiparianRanger said:


> Hop on 75 north and exit at Covington. Know some old buddies that used to fish the mouth of the Licking with good success. When you are finished there's plenty of entertainment options on Mainstrasse (main street). Cock & Bull is one option. For a more lively experience try the Brass Ass.


Not the brass ass haha its kinda fishy in there


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Make the 45 min drive to Meldahl Dam. I-275 east to the AA/ky 9 ,east to Ky 2228. Turn rt on Ky 8.
Make a stop at the Marathon get some minnows on the way. Take a lunch and a drink.
Enjoy a day at the park. Twister jigs tween 1/8 - 1/4 oz white, green, orange & shad ,tip with minnow. Or minnow under a float 6-8 ft deep. Be prepared this is snag city!!
If the waters down go down to the beach and cast shallow Rapalas.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

PT-63 said:


> Make the 45 min drive to Meldahl Dam. I-275 east to the AA/ky 9 ,east to Ky 2228. Turn rt on Ky 8.
> Make a stop at the Marathon get some minnows on the way. Take a lunch and a drink.
> Enjoy a day at the park. Twister jigs tween 1/8 - 1/4 oz white, green, orange & shad ,tip with minnow. Or minnow under a float 6-8 ft deep. Be prepared this is snag city!!
> If the waters down go down to the beach and cast shallow Rapalas.


Wish I had time...have barely had enough time to sleep this week, let alone fish...probably won't make it out at all unfortunately. Thought I might , but I underestimated the work load


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Stop on your way home ,it could be "on the way"! Added bonus 5-10lb stripers up against the powerhouse .Big swim jigs or 3/4 oz bucktails( 5in shad imitators) long long casts. Like hookin a passing semi.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bookmark the info an head back down if you get a chance. I just started fishing the big river last year. Its a great change of pase!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

PT-63 said:


> Stop on your way home ,it could be "on the way"! Added bonus 5-10lb stripers up against the powerhouse .*Big swim jigs or 3/4 oz bucktails( 5in shad imitators) long long casts.* *Like hookin a passing semi*.



LOL,,, exactly!
I took one of my Erie 'Steelhead'n friends down a coupl'a years ago,,,,, we fished off of the NC wall.
He brought his ML 8'er,,,, loaded with braid & an 8# flouro leader. I told him to cast a 5/8oz 5" bucktail out to the #10-#11 wingwall,,, 3 sec drop & CRANK in. On his 4th or 5th cast he nailed a big'un,,,,, all he could do is watch the braid disappear!!! He kept tightening the drag up, until he seen the bottom of the spool,,,,,, THAT was the end of the fun,,, sounded like a gun shot! All he said was "Ohhhh SHI!!!!!!!"
Everyone should get a chance to get down there & give it a shot!
You'll never forget it,,,,, if you hit the right day!

Hint,,,,, (Youtube),,,I seen a guy using a snap-on side plainer,,,,, makes sense,,,,, Keep your plug/ jig/ bait right out there next to the white water! & NO SNAGS!
I gotta try that down NC.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,, exactly!
> I took one of my Erie 'Steelhead'n friends down a coupl'a years ago,,,,, we fished off of the NC wall.
> He brought his ML 8'er,,,, loaded with braid & an 8# flouro leader. I told him to cast a 5/8oz 5" bucktail out to the #10-#11 wingwall,,, 3 sec drop & CRANK in. On his 4th or 5th cast he nailed a big'un,,,,, all he could do is watch the braid disappear!!! He kept tightening the drag up, until he seen the bottom of the spool,,,,,, THAT was the end of the fun,,, sounded like a gun shot! All he said was "Ohhhh SHI!!!!!!!"
> Everyone should get a chance to get down there & give it a shot!
> ...


They're called "HOT SHOT "sideplaners DOBOY, made by Luhr Jensen. Used um for years. Kinda like flyin a kite.
The draw backs are the knuckleheads around ya castin over it. And the temptation to wanna dive in and rescue it ,if it does snap off.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

PT-63 said:


> They're called "HOT SHOT "sideplaners DOBOY, made by Luhr Jensen. Used um for years. Kinda like flyin a kite.
> The draw backs are the knuckleheads around ya castin over it. And the temptation to wanna dive in and rescue it ,if it does snap off.



Huhhh figures,,,,, already out there!
I'm 'OLD SCHOOL',,, I gotta catch-up on this NEW STUFF!!! 
THANKS


----------

